# What's your favorite internet cigar store???



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

just wondering where, on the web, does anyone go to buy their smokes? i normally buy from jrcigars but was wondering if there were other places that might have a better selection and/or prices. not that i'm complaining about jr, but it's always good to keep your options open. also jr doesn't carry big name brands or new brands very often.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Uh....can't share my favorite. :r 

For non-Cubans however, CI, Cbid, Famous Smoke, Tampa Sweethearts, Habana House are all good.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Overall, JR is my favorite online seller. Its hard to beat their prices and selection of most low to mid level cigars. You are correct in that they don't carry super premiums.

After JR I visit Holts and CigarsInternation mostly,and sometimes stray to Smokeall.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't like JRs personally but that's just me. I do however oder from www.cigarsinternational.com & www.famous-smokes.com quite a bit.

Both places have treated me well.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

Serious cigars is pretty good. i haven't heard any bad about them and i myself haven't had any trouble.


haven't placed an order with this one, but their prices seem really good. Atlantic Cigar. would love to purchase a couple boxes, but money is a huge issue now.:hn


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Both Cigarbid and Famous Smokes have been very good to me..haven't used JR cigars yet but will in near future.


----------



## shark (Nov 18, 2005)

Fantastic service from Seriouscigars.com also Famous-smoke.com.
My main two internet stores.


----------



## typan (Nov 25, 2005)

MikesCigars.Com for their “Old Fashioned” line, as I like to keep a ready supply of “Chicos” on hand (Mac Ascot & Partagas Purito seconds) but don’t want to pay $1 per (their seconds are 100 for $20, if I recall correctly). Their email deals are okay once in a while as well.

JRCigars.Com seems to be the best for deals. I usually watch their weekly special and look for their seasonal deals. While I’m not that much of a fan of Alts, I do like to keep a stock of Connie #9 (Punch Rothschild seconds) as (with some age) they are a great “go to” smoke when I’m not really sure what I’ll be doing (e.g. I can toss it or wait the ½ hour to finish it). They also usually have very good prices on 5 packs.

Famous-Smoke.Com is handy as well; I don’t feel that they have that many great prices, but they do have solid stock. Some of their samplers are good deals from time to time and I have had some of their (aged) “Value Lines” and found them a decent smoke for the price.

SmokeAll.Com has some great prices – Don Kiki Green & Red are very value priced sticks and they have the best price on them (about $1 per for Double Coronas & Toros). They have a lot of reasonable priced 5 packs for much of what they carry.

LynnCigars.Com: If you are into value-priced bundles, this is your spot. I think they have the best price for Rollys that I have seen on the net, if that is your bag. Usually if they carry it, the price is fair. But they do specialize in lower-cost smokes (at least it seems to me).

CigarsInternational.Com: I used to buy from here exclusively when I started smoking, but I have almost stopped shopping there. I really don’t think their prices are all that great and I have fallen for some “marketing” a few times that led me into some incredibly bad smokes. They seem to be the epitome for the “every cigar is a gem” style of selling. Decent prices on most smokes & their email deals are occasionally good.

But mostly, I am at CigarBid.Com now. I have gotten to the point where my humidors are stocked to a level that I don’t feel I “need” to buy anything. As such, picking and choosing your bids at CB is my preferred method of shopping. I thought a lot of the talk about the place was just hype as the first few times I looked at it, most of the auctions were selling for over what I could get them at JR/CI. But, after some study, I discovered that this only really happens with the more popular smokes (or made popular via the CB forums; Feeding frenzies seem to occur much like the old JRBB stories I’ve heard). If you happen to like a smoke that isn’t popular or the subject of a frenzy, you can – and I mean really can – buy stuff for 50% below the (already discounted) price at CI or JR. Like $25 for a box (25) of Puros Indios which goes for $85 at CI. I am willing to wait around for those deals and slowly build up some good stock. You just have to have a set goal (e.g. 50% less than retail) and keep in mind that a ton of auctions happen each day; You’ll get what you want if you're patient. 

This might seem long, and as you can see, I don't have one favorite store. You can’t really rely on one as they all are offering different things at different times.


----------



## SilverBullet (Jan 8, 2006)

JR's has great prices and the shipping is reasonable albeit much longer that average (here on the west coast). Good post thanks for the great sources!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

for my cubans i go to

www.theyareillegalandicantbuytheminthestates.com

for non cubans i go to

cigars international (you would be suprised how many people bid higher then they can buy cigars for out-right)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nishashcigars.com if you like buying fivers.... 

Tampasweethearts if you like Fuentes.....

Cigarbid if you like spending the rent money on cigars.....  :hn


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> for my cubans i go to
> 
> www.theyareillegalandicantbuytheminthestates.com


Outstanding, another source!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> for my cubans i go to
> 
> www.theyareillegalandicantbuytheminthestates.com


:r 
I, too, added it to my list, but Justin the link seems to be bad....:r


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Holts
Serious
CaminoViejo
JR's
Famous
CI

In that order.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Currently it is CI and Cigarbid. I am looking at using JR and Famous in the future.


----------



## Sancho Fuente (Oct 22, 2005)

al two said:


> haven't placed an order with this one, but their prices seem really good. Atlantic Cigar.


That is who I buy from mostly. They have great service and ship really quickly.

I have also used niceashcigars.com for some 5ers. It seems some of the 'DIY' websites have better prices. I guess because there is no overhead?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I would go with CigarBid & JR. THere can be good buys on both of the sites.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Holtz and Serious cigars are my go to places for Non Cubans.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Atlantic cigars.


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Cigars International, Cigar King, Famous and Two Guys are the sites I regularly buy from. Every now & then JR or Mother's will get a little of my biz.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Cigars International, Cigar King, Famous and Two Guys are the sites I regularly buy from. Every now & then JR or Mother's will get a little of my biz.


Two Guys is a great shop. I am lucky enough to live within a short drive of it. I smoked a couple of cigars in the shop on Saturday. I used to shop in their old Somerville Shop before their business took off. Highly recommended. I would have mentioned them, but to me they are a B&M. I forget that the have a thriving Internet and Catalog business.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

www.lilbrown.com have some great specials.

Of course, I use cigarbid.com a lot too.

www.cigarauctioneer.com is ran by Famous & has some different brands than c-bid.

www.mikescigars.com have some nice buys.

www.cheapercigars.com probably have the best overall pricing I have seen.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

JR, CigarBid and Mom's 
JR is great for 5 packs, CBid for samplers and boxes and Moms surprises with quite low prices on some lines.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

there we go again, someone posting a site that sells cubans, I know its not exact, but still not good!

Paul


----------



## fight_club (Sep 8, 2005)

Holts mostly for me as my orders are on my doorstep within 24 hours. Sometimes its easier than going to the B&M! (just not as much fun)


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

PaulMac said:


> there we go again, someone posting a site that sells cubans, I know its not exact, but still not good!
> 
> Paul


it's gone


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

radar said:


> it's gone


Thanks Radar


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Holts or Cigars International. Now thanks to this forum the devil site!


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

lilbrown, smokeall, fullerspullers.

I can't say enough good things about Don at smokeall and John at fullers. Both great vendors.

lilbrown doesn't have quite the level of service as the other two (still good) , but has some great sale prices.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

C.I. and Cbid for me. I'm still pretty new at this tho


----------



## joesnuff (Jul 2, 2005)

i love how the "cigar police" get all upset when you mention a cuban vendor but all you have to do is go to the home page of top 25 cigars and at the bottom it has a spot that says WHERE TO BUY.click on it and scroll down and there you have numorous websites that top 25 cigar indorses that sell sell cubans.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

joesnuff said:


> i love how the "cigar police" get all upset when you mention a cuban vendor but all you have to do is go to the home page of top 25 cigars and at the bottom it has a spot that says WHERE TO BUY.click on it and scroll down and there you have numorous websites that top 25 cigar indorses that sell sell cubans.


I just following the rules set by the forum leaders, which is, you never post sources....
don't like it? there are plenty of other cigar boards for you, which will get just as angry lol
maybe if all the dang newbies read the emails they get sent upon joining we wouldn't NEED cigar police
and maybe after you got "the letter", you might understand

/rant mode off

Paul


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> I just following the rules set by the forum leaders, which is, you never post sources....
> don't like it? there are plenty of other cigar boards for you, which will get just as angry lol
> maybe if all the dang newbies read the emails they get sent upon joining we wouldn't NEED cigar police
> and maybe after you got "the letter", you might understand
> ...


Paul are you off your rocker? You've become a mad man with all this posting,
i mean it seems like you were at 250 posts just the other day


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> Paul are you off your rocker? You've become a mad man with all this posting,
> i mean it seems like you were at 250 posts just the other day


2 words...no chat


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

joesnuff said:


> i love how the "cigar police" get all upset when you mention a cuban vendor but all you have to do is go to the home page of top 25 cigars and at the bottom it has a spot that says WHERE TO BUY.click on it and scroll down and there you have numorous websites that top 25 cigar indorses that sell sell cubans.


All he was doing was following the rules of the forum. There's at least one forum out there that allows the open discussion of sources. If that's what you want, then go over there. If you want to post here, then respect the rules set by the forum's owner.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wasn't "What's you favorite internet cigar store?" the question?

I actually enjoy the entertainment value and SOME of the deals to be had on cBid... It's a delightful way to spend an evening when you have time on your hands! Though from my experience, it can also be quite the clip-joint unless you do a little homework.

I make up a "wish list," check out deals on the fixed-price sites, then play around on the cBid watch list to snag something here and there... Jolly good fun!!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Rockyscigars.com has some good prices on 10 pack samplers.


:ms NCRM


----------



## joesnuff (Jul 2, 2005)

when you say the forum rules state do not post sources,do you mean cuban sources or all vendor sources ??? because this forum is nothing but posting sources.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

joesnuff said:


> when you say the forum rules state do not post sources,do you mean cuban sources or all vendor sources ??? because this forum is nothing but posting sources.


Cuban. Becuase they are illegal to import to the US.

:ms NCRM


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

joesnuff said:


> when you say the forum rules state do not post sources,do you mean cuban sources or all vendor sources ??? because this forum is nothing but posting sources.


here's a novel idea....why don't ya dig em up and READ them
even better, I'll help ya out a little bit so its not too much work for ya:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8698


----------



## joesnuff (Jul 2, 2005)

No where does it say you can not post "sources"and since the discussion is so taboo why are their numerous posting of known americans that they have and still do smoke and have in their possesion illegel cubans??why dosn't the forum frown apon that??


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

joesnuff said:


> No where does it say you can not post "sources"and since the discussion is so taboo why are their numerous posting of known americans that they have and still do smoke and have in their possesion illegel cubans??why dosn't the forum frown apon that??


"DO NOT ask how to buy Cubans in the United States"
"please don't ask which retailers ship to the US"
"Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects."

seems pretty clear to me....wondering which part is so hard for you to understand....wondering why you feel the need to continue the trolling when more than one person has made it clear it is CS policy...I don't make the policy...I DO however follow it, and can't see why some tro...erm people try to go against policy whenever possible.

Maybe you expect that posts asking for sources will be deleted but not someone who posts said sources....wonderful logic there

Like I said, there are plenty other boards for you to go post sources on and see how long ya last there, on many boards you would be banned outright.

Paul


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> "DO NOT ask how to buy Cubans in the United States"
> "please don't ask which retailers ship to the US"
> "Cuban cigars are illegal in the U.S. We do delete posts related to these subjects."
> 
> ...


PaulMac aka "*THE ENFORCER*"

Joe, read the rules, follow the rules, and stop bitching.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> PaulMac aka "*THE ENFORCER*"
> 
> Joe, read the rules, follow the rules, and stop bitching.


ROFLMAO
As always Smitty, yer funny...but looks aren't everything, maybe you'll grow out of it lol
I am hardly an enforcer, just get a bit pissy when folks think they can ignore the rules


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

joesnuff said:


> No where does it say you can not post "sources"and since the discussion is so taboo why are their numerous posting of known americans that they have and still do smoke and have in their possesion illegel cubans??why dosn't the forum frown apon that??


Posting that you own an product that you obtained in contravention of US law likely does not open the forum owner up to any potential liability. If he fosters an environment where it is openly discussed how to obtain those contraband items, then there could be trouble (there could also be more seizures and less product for those people with sources who are bent on breaking the law).

Additionally, you don't know that all the cigars being discussed are "illegel" [sic].

There are many legal post-embargo Cuban cigars in the U.S. The smokers on this board could have Cuban cigars they brought back from traveling to Cuba on authorized visas while one was still allowed to bring cigars back.

Also, some (to many) are likely fake. Nothing illegal there unless they're rolled with Cuban tobacco.

You're barking up the wrong tree, here. Just follow the rules and let it go.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I like Cigars International for their ludicrously low prices on some premium brands, but Atlantic is also great, and ships super fast. The only thing with Atlantic is their website's a bit hard on the eyes and the stock isn't always represented accurately.

As for Paul Mac's posts, I can hardly believe my eyes. At this rate, he'll hit 400 by 2007!!!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

at this rate, paul is gonna be clubstogies new postwhore.
... oh and 400 by 07?

Lets shoot for a more realistic number,
at this rate he'll be soaring over 425


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> at this rate, paul is gonna be clubstogies new postwhore.
> ... oh and 400 by 07?
> 
> Lets shoot for a more realistic number,
> at this rate he'll be soaring over 425


You really wanna even flirt with angering me Blake? I can always add to a certain strike you will be receiving in the future
lol


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> You really wanna even flirt with angering me Blake? I can always add to a certain strike you will be receiving in the future
> lol


Paul has posted 22 times today folks!
lets see if i can lure him out for 23...

get your popcorn here, get your popcorn, selling bags for just one habano. get your popcorn!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

joesnuff said:


> No where does it say you can not post "sources"and since the discussion is so taboo why are their numerous posting of known americans that they have and still do smoke and have in their possesion illegel cubans??why dosn't the forum frown apon that??


Take a deep breath...

Maybe go here and relax a bit - www.dontbeadickhead.com

Come back and move on to something else.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

tecnorobo said:


> Paul has posted 22 times today folks!
> lets see if i can lure him out for 23...
> 
> get your popcorn here, get your popcorn, selling bags for just one habano. get your popcorn!


blah fine, I hope chat comes soon...if I post everybody thinks its the end of the freakin world


----------



## HKGuns (Jan 7, 2006)

Cbid and CI for me......Heard too many horor stories about Thompson's substitution practice for me to be a customer of theirs. Some would call it bait and switch.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> blah fine, I hope chat comes soon...if I post everybody thinks its the end of the freakin world


Paul, I love you all the same,
whether you be a chatwhore when chat works
or a postwhore w/out it.

You're still that same... burly, prickly, scary and odd teddy bearish scottish assassin that you always are.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Take a deep breath...
> 
> Maybe go here and relax a bit - www.dontbeadickhead.com
> 
> Come back and move on to something else.


thats that place Kwaaga runs right? :r

Paul


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

oh, and I mostly use CI and Holts...mostly use CI thru Cbid...great deals when you smart enough to avoid bidding wars


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> thats that place Kwaaga runs right? :r
> 
> Paul


If lovin' Kwagga is wrong, I don't wanna be right.....


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> If lovin' Kwagga is wrong, I don't wanna be right.....


why can't you love me like you loved kwagga...
I hate you tom! I hate you!


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

CI, Serious, and.........well If Itold ya I'd have to kill ya!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> why can't you love me like you loved kwagga...
> I hate you tom! I hate you!


It takes time to be like kwagga, young grasshopper. Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> It takes time to be like kwagga, young grasshopper. Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


Don't hate Tom cause he'll drive you into the ground like a tent peg


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Don't hate Tom cause he'll drive you into the ground like a tent peg


:r One of those laugh out loud moments. I hope they never get a new version of chat. We get Paulmac.  (even if he is sad about the lack of chat and that Kwagga never calls any more).


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Anybody ever use http://www.newglobal.com? Haven't checked them lately, but they used to have fantastic pricing.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

:r ....


PaulMac said:


> here's a novel idea....why don't ya dig em up and READ them
> even better, I'll help ya out a little bit so its not too much work for ya:
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4370
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8698


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> :r One of those laugh out loud moments. I hope they never get a new version of chat. We get Paulmac.  (even if he is sad about the lack of chat and that Kwagga never calls any more).


Well its TRUE...we've seen Tom...

and maybe I try to stick around even with chat lol


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Well its TRUE...we've seen Tom...
> 
> and maybe I try to stick around even with chat lol


It's great having you post whoring Paul! :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> It's great having you post whoring Paul! :r


Good lord....you calling me a post whore?

Hello pot, my name is kettle!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Good lord....you calling me a post whore?
> 
> Hello pot, my name is kettle!


Touche, my friend...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey and we are not post whores. We are paid CS fluffers, here to stimulate activity on the board. Come to think of it Tom you get a check from PDS lately? He's been slackin.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

what would i do without tom, paul, and dave?

you three are funny.

Hey, five years from now when i have money lets all herf together eh?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> what would i do without tom, paul, and dave?
> 
> you three are funny.
> 
> Hey, five years from now when i have money lets all herf together eh?


Will you be out of your huggies by then?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Will you be out of your huggies by then?


I hear you can use those as humidification devices.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> I hear you can use those as humidification devices.


:r :r


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Will you be out of your huggies by then?


hey, it probably would've been alright for you to come too...
until you had to go and say that.

and the answer to that question is no...
they are like a security blanket,
i just can't pull myself out of em.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> I hear you can use those as humidification devices.


no no no, thats Luvs


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Do you think the cigars could absorb certain smells/flavors from a slightly used diaper?

Because if that's the case, no wonder all my stogies taste like piss...


----------



## Rex_oscen (Jan 10, 2006)

.... Ermm... I hate to intrude, but does anyone have any recommendation for a site to get NCs from and would ship internationally for a reasonable price? I mean something like "We ship anywhere in the world. A $750 (U.S. dollars) minimum is required for all international shipments, except Canada." is not very encouraging.  

By the way, I live in Singapore, so it's kinda out of the way for most of the sites I've checked out (or they charge exorbitant rates that you'll have to lose your birthright in order to pay). Would like to try more NCs if I can find an affordable avenue to. Heh. Thanks everyone...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tecnorobo said:


> Do you think the cigars could absorb certain smells/flavors from a slightly used diaper?
> 
> Because if that's the case, no wonder all my stogies taste like piss...


Well, you'll always get that great barnyard smell


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Rex_oscen said:


> .... Ermm... I hate to intrude, but does anyone have any recommendation for a site to get NCs from and would ship internationally for a reasonable price? I mean something like "We ship anywhere in the world. A $750 (U.S. dollars) minimum is required for all international shipments, except Canada." is not very encouraging.
> 
> By the way, I live in Singapore, so it's kinda out of the way for most of the sites I've checked out (or they charge exorbitant rates that you'll have to lose your birthright in order to pay). Would like to try more NCs if I can find an affordable avenue to. Heh. Thanks everyone...


Hopefully some of the int'l members will chime in on this one


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Rex_oscen said:


> .... Ermm... I hate to intrude, but does anyone have any recommendation for a site to get NCs from and would ship internationally for a reasonable price? I mean something like "We ship anywhere in the world. A $750 (U.S. dollars) minimum is required for all international shipments, except Canada." is not very encouraging.
> 
> By the way, I live in Singapore, so it's kinda out of the way for most of the sites I've checked out (or they charge exorbitant rates that you'll have to lose your birthright in order to pay). Would like to try more NCs if I can find an affordable avenue to. Heh. Thanks everyone...


Yeah I just read that... Yikes.

I live in Australia and have dealt with:
cigar.com
famous-smoke
pipes and cigars
Mr Bundles

Others that ship Int are
MD Cigars
Neptune
Cigar Hut International
2Guys
Superior Cigars

I think I have some more, if you would like to know PM me. It's bloody hard work finding them and some of them you have to strike up a relationship with 1st before they will ship. I have had good service from Mr Bundles, Cigar.com and Famous-smoke. Hope this helps.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

see, thats why CS rocks, 12 minutes, he got what he needed...
so where were we...oh right, Blakes diapers....


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> see, thats why CS rocks, 12 minutes, he got what he needed...
> so where were we...oh right, Blakes diapers....


I really need to thank Greg for starting this.
I smell poopies!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> see, thats why CS rocks, 12 minutes, he got what he needed...
> so where were we...oh right, Blakes diapers....


Yep that's what we're here for...........

Now, Blake why are you still wearing diapers?? You should be wearing pullups by now surely :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yep that's what we're here for...........
> 
> Now, Blake why are you still wearing diapers?? You should be wearing pullups by now surely :r


YOB TVOYU MAT!
Russkie pullups!


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> YOB TVOYU MAT!
> Russkie pullups!


Yeah just had to change that pic, could'nt read the bloody instructions


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yeah just had to change that pic, could'nt read the bloody instructions


Kid in new pic looks far too excited


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Yeah just had to change that pic, could'nt read the bloody instructions


It's good to start teaching them a second language when they young, sinks in better :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> Kid in new pic looks far too excited


He pooped. What could be more exciting?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> He pooped. What could be more exciting?


Umm, I can think of a thing or two lol


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> He pooped. What could be more exciting?


Wonder if that was how IHT felt after is "Don't talk on the phone while going #2" thread :r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> Umm, I can think of a thing or two lol


But he's a big kid now!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

carbonbased_al said:


> But he's a big kid now!


yeah, so he can prolly think of a thing or two as well now lol
most likely with his grade school teacher these days


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> yeah, so he can prolly think of a thing or two as well now lol
> most likely with his grade school teacher these days


Really? I'm sure he goes to an all boy school.....


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Really? I'm sure he goes to an all boy school.....


i'm pretty sure past aim conversations need to stay out of this thread, or any thread for that matter.

:r


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I hit famous every time for NC's... I have yet to buy any cubans online, so Im not sure on that.. and even if I was, I wouldnt share.
Scott


----------



## HKGuns (Jan 7, 2006)

You guys ruined this thread with your constant barrage of off topic posts. On most forums this is considered very rude behavoir. I'd recommend taking it to a chat room.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

HKGuns said:


> You guys ruined this thread with your constant barrage of off topic posts. On most forums this is considered very rude behavoir. I'd recommend taking it to a chat room.


oh get over it....very rarely does any thread stay on topic for more than a page or two
I could make a case the thread was ruined by Joe not shutting the hell up
maybe you need 8 pages of people spouting the same 8 stores ya got in the first 12 posts...
oh well, heavens forbid some of us have a lil fun now and then
I no longer the enforcer, I part of the thread ruination crew lol


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

HKGuns said:


> You guys ruined this thread with your constant barrage of off topic posts. *On most forums this is considered very rude behavoir*. I'd recommend taking it to a chat room.


This is not most forums  Your new here and obviously haven't spent much time around these parts or you'd have noticed that we often go off on friendly tangents. And with chat being down, we get stuck with some fogs like Paul coming out of the woodwork and whoring it up.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> And with chat being down, we get stuck with some fogs like Paul coming out of the woodwork and whoring it up.


And nobody wants to miss that!:r

:ms NCRM


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

These threads would get boring if everyone ONLY stuck to the topic. The jungle is about learning but also making friends with our BOTLs and SOTLs, and this place is great for both!

Oops, looks like I'm still off topic since I haven't mentioned a store. Oh well, I'll continue off topic by plugging my alma mater....GO 'NOLES!


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I get all my cigars from here. If you know the right person, there prices are unbeatable.

http://www.customs.ustreas.gov/


----------



## HKGuns (Jan 7, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> This is not most forums  Your new here and obviously haven't spent much time around these parts or you'd have noticed that we often go off on friendly tangents. And with chat being down, we get stuck with some fogs like Paul coming out of the woodwork and whoring it up.


Obviously..and yes and...I'm over it, didn't bother me much at all other than taking more time to ferret out any good alternative retailers.:s


----------



## TheLighterGuy (Jan 13, 2006)

This place has awesome deal. Try this site. www.TampaCigarConnection.com
I found they have great box prices. They carry a full line of accessories as well.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I get most of my Cigars from Cbid. The rest are split between JR and Cigar International and Holts.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

5thDan said:


> I get most of my Cigars from Cbid. The rest are split between JR and Cigar International and Holts.


:tpd: Ditto for me. www.SeriousCigars.com has decent prices on singles if you don't want a fiver or box.

Smoke on! :w


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

horrorview said:


> I like Cigars International for their ludicrously low prices on some premium brands, but Atlantic is also great, and ships super fast. The only thing with Atlantic is their website's a bit hard on the eyes and the stock isn't always represented accurately.
> 
> As for Paul Mac's posts, I can hardly believe my eyes. At this rate, he'll hit 400 by 2007!!!


before 2007 it seems!


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Very Nice post this will give anyone all they need and more.


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll plug rockyscigars.com for a good deal. I bought a box of Hemingway Maduro Masterpieces from them yesterday for MSRP. I was shocked they had a box left and on top of that, sold the whole box to me online. Great deal. Thanks.


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

I've gotta say its between Cigars international.com and atlanticcigar.com. I find they have great prices and good selection. I do always keep an eye out for the deals though.


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

Importation of Cuban-origin cigars and other Cuban-origin tobacco products is prohibited whether the goods are purchased by the importer or given to the importer as a gift. Similarly, the import ban extends to Cuban-origin cigars and other Cuban-origin tobacco products offered for sale over the Internet or through a catalog.
:fu :fu :fu 
It is also illegal for U.S. persons to buy, sell, trade, or otherwise engage in transactions involving illegally-imported Cuban cigars. The penalties for doing so include, in addition to confiscation of the cigars, civil fines of up to $55,000 per violation and in appropriate cases, criminal prosecution which may result in higher fines and/or imprisonment.

:w


----------



## Cafone (Nov 11, 2005)

typan said:


> MikesCigars.Com for their "Old Fashioned" line, as I like to keep a ready supply of "Chicos" on hand (Mac Ascot & Partagas Purito seconds) but don't want to pay $1 per (their seconds are 100 for $20, if I recall correctly). Their email deals are okay once in a while as well.
> 
> JRCigars.Com seems to be the best for deals. I usually watch their weekly special and look for their seasonal deals. While I'm not that much of a fan of Alts, I do like to keep a stock of Connie #9 (Punch Rothschild seconds) as (with some age) they are a great "go to" smoke when I'm not really sure what I'll be doing (e.g. I can toss it or wait the ½ hour to finish it). They also usually have very good prices on 5 packs.
> 
> ...


 Nice Post!!!
I am into cbid as well though at times will buy at my local store MX2,sopranos, VSG boxes ie usual stuff that is out of stock everywhere.


----------



## HKGuns (Jan 7, 2006)

typan said:


> CigarsInternational.Com: They seem to be the epitome for the "every cigar is a gem" style of selling. Decent prices on most smokes & their email deals are occasionally good.


Funny you should mention that......I wrote a negative "customer review" of the RP Euro's in the "read what our customers say about this brand" area and they never posted it.....I guess they're all about positive marketing.


----------

